# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  عاااااجل ... المريخ إلى الأبطال

## احمد محمد عوض

*عاجل .........
الأتحاد الأفريقي يختار المريخ بديلآ لأقصاء وفاق سطيف الجزائري وأعتراض من أندية الأبطال في البطوله الأفريقيه ،
شاهد الخبر في القناه المغربيه الآن .
👇🏽            👇🏽
                        	*

----------


## رضا الدين ابوعلى

*الله أكبر ولله الحمد
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*حسب القناة المغربية 

اللهم كملها على خير
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*أللهم تكمل لنا على خير 
أللهم أنصر المريخ فوق كل أرض و تحت كل سماء
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الليلة سهر الجداد يا صفرررررراااااب
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*المفروض المريخ يكون بديل ده لوكان نادى مصرى كان ذمان الاتحاد الافريقى اعلن دخوله المجموعات نتمنى المتابعه السريعه من اداره المريخ
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*يا رب تكمل لينا فرحتنا في هذه الليلة المباركة وهي ليلة 21 من رمضان .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شوبير : بالقانون المريخ يفترض تواجده بدلا عن وفاق سطيف



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
قال الكابتن احمد شوبير في حديث لهوي السودان ان من حق المريخ التواجد في المجموعة التي تضم نادي الزمالك المصري و صن داونز و بطل نيجيريا في اعقاب ابعاد الفريق الجزائري وفاق سطيف بنص القانون و ذلك بسبب شغب جماهيره الاخير خلال مباراة الفريق ضد صن داونز و قال ان فريق وفاق سطيف لم يقرر الانسحاب من تلقاء نفسه حتى توزع نقاطه على المجموعة و ان من حق المريخ التقدم بطلب عبر اتحاده المحلي للكاف من اجل الحصول على حقوقه و ستتم اضافته للمجموعة
*

----------


## الحريف

*المريخ لم يكن طرفا في شغب جماهير الوفاق .
فلنفترض ان المريخ كان من ضمن المتأهلين لمجموعات الكونفدرالية ما الذي كان سيحدث.
الخيار الاقوى وبنسبة 99%ان يلعب 3فرق في المجموعة وسحب نتيجة مباراة الوفاق وصنداونز
                        	*

----------


## Mirikhabi

*اشاعة لا اساس لها .. الخبر غير موجود في موقع الكاف ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لااظن الخبر صحيحا
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*لا تعليق !
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*إن كان الخبر صحيحاً أو غير ذلك لابد لمجلسنا من التحرك بأسرع ما يمكن ما دام القانون يسنده
*

----------


## mub25

*اين مجلس المريخ؟
ولا دول كمان زى لجنة ونسي ما متابعين حاجة
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*وماذا بعد؟
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف سويكت

*مش في حالة شبيهة زي دي حصلت السنة قبل الفاتت ، نرجو التوضيح
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*مافى قانون يسند هذا القول ونسه ماشى واقع نهى
                        	*

----------


## Yousif Alnaim

*حتى لو صح الخبر ، فالاعتذار أوجب لأن المريخ ليس جاهزآ ليزج بنفسه في هذه المرحلة المتقدمة من البطولة ووسط فرق أكملت عدتها للتنافس الشرس .
                        	*

----------


## شيبا

*عندما قرر الكاف  سحب النجم  الساحلي والاكتفاء  بثلاث فرق للمجموعة  

كان النجم وقتها قد لعب 4 مباريات   ويستحيل عمليا ارجاع فريق 


الان هي المباراة الاولي  ولو أراد الكاف ارجاع المريخ  بدلا من الوفاق  يستطيع ذلك   ولا اظنه  سيفعل 

هذه الأشياء تحتاج  لتحركان على اعلي المستوي   ولا اظن ان مجدي شمس الدين يمكن ان يدعم المريخ او يقدم خدمة له

ويكفي تعيين اسواء الحكام  المرتشين لمباريات المريخ  خارج ارضه
                        	*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيبا
					

عندما قرر الكاف  سحب النجم  الساحلي والاكتفاء  بثلاث فرق للمجموعة  

كان النجم وقتها قد لعب 4 مباريات   ويستحيل عمليا ارجاع فريق 


الان هي المباراة الاولي  ولو أراد الكاف ارجاع المريخ  بدلا من الوفاق  يستطيع ذلك   ولا اظنه  سيفعل 

هذه الأشياء تحتاج  لتحركان على اعلي المستوي   ولا اظن ان مجدي شمس الدين يمكن ان يدعم المريخ او يقدم خدمة له

ويكفي تعيين اسواء الحكام  المرتشين لمباريات المريخ  خارج ارضه



22222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيبا
					

عندما قرر الكاف  سحب النجم  الساحلي والاكتفاء  بثلاث فرق للمجموعة  

كان النجم وقتها قد لعب 4 مباريات   ويستحيل عمليا ارجاع فريق 


الان هي المباراة الاولي  ولو أراد الكاف ارجاع المريخ  بدلا من الوفاق  يستطيع ذلك   ولا اظنه  سيفعل 

هذه الأشياء تحتاج  لتحركان على اعلي المستوي   ولا اظن ان مجدي شمس الدين يمكن ان يدعم المريخ او يقدم خدمة له

ويكفي تعيين اسواء الحكام  المرتشين لمباريات المريخ  خارج ارضه



2222222222222222222222
فقط نريد موقف قوي من المجلس يطالب وبشدة وبصوت مسموع
*

----------

